# طريقة عمل ورنيش للاحذية



## ابراهيـم (3 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
احضرت اليوم لكم طريقة عمل الورنيش للاحذية
والورنيش الذي نتعامل معه ثلاث انواع 
اولا: النوع السائل وهذا قريبا ساكتب طريقت عمله
ثانيا : ورنيش مائع : وهو بين الورنيش المائع والصلب
الثالث : الورنيش الصلب او الجامد​ 
كيفية عمل الورنيش الصلب 
اولا : المادة الاساسية هي الفزلين ويوجد منه بالسوق نوعان طبي وتجاري استخدم التجاري اوفر وارخص 
ثانيا : صبغة ويكون حسب الرغبة تباع عند محلات البويا والدهانات واسمها التجاري ( ترابا ) 
ثالثا : زيت بروفين 
رابعا : فورمالين​ 

طريقة العمل :
- يوضع واحد كيلو من الفازلين على النار حتى يصبح سائل
- يذوب من 40 الى 50 جرام من اللون في ربع لتر زيت بروفين ويضاف 30 ملي فورمالين ويوضع الجميع على الفزيلين ويحرك جيدا ثم يعبأ قبل ان يبرد​ 
- للتحسين يمكن وضع كاز ابيض بنسبة 50 ملي ويمكن الاستغناء عنه​ 

************​ 
ثانيا طريقة عمل الورنيش المائع​ 
هي نفس طريقة الورنيش الصلب ولكن يستبدل الفازلين بدهن حيواني​ 


*******************​ 
سامحوني ان كانت المصطلحات غير علمية فأنا عطّار وليس كيميائيا 
واي استفسار انا في الخدمة​ 

************************​ 
مازلت ابحث عن احد يفسرلي لماذا لم اوفق في صناعة جل للشعر​ 
تحياتي واحترامي للجميع​


----------



## العجمىى (3 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (4 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (5 مايو 2010)

تقبل تحياتى 
مشكووووووووور وبالتوفيق


----------



## محمد هشام السيد (18 يونيو 2010)

ابراهيـم قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> احضرت اليوم لكم طريقة عمل الورنيش للاحذية
> ...


اخى الكريم ان صناعة الورنيش الخاص بالاحذية تنقسم الى قسمين اونوعين حسب الشموع المستخدمة اما طبيعية او شموع صناعية والاختلاف فى تحمل المنتج النهائى فىالتغير فى درجة الحرارة بين الصيف والشتاء والتركيبة التى تشرفة بوصفها لم اقوم بتجربتها ولكن الورنيش الموجود بالاسواق مختلف تماما ويتركب من الاتى 
شمع برافين - شمع كرنوبا (شمع طبيعى يتم استرادة من البرازيل )-شمع برافين صلب _مذيب اسمة التجارى سولام - صبغة (نوعين احدهم بودرة والاخر سائل) وتكون نسبة الشموع 20% بالنسبة الى المذيب وطريقة التصنيع تكون بخلط الشموع معا ووضعها على النار حتى الانصهار ثم ابعادها عن مصدر النار ووضع المذيب تدريجيا مع التقليب ثم اضافة الصبغة بنوعيها معالتقليب المستمر وصب الخلطة بعد ذلك فى العبوات المراد البيع فيها عند درجة حرارة لا تقل عن 65 درجة مئوية


%


----------



## pebeo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

افادكم الله


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز وننتظر المزيد من الشرح المفصل لكي يكون مرجع في هذه الصناعة وبالتوفيق ...


----------



## hemamado (18 فبراير 2011)

محمد هشام السيد قال:


> اخى الكريم ان صناعة الورنيش الخاص بالاحذية تنقسم الى قسمين اونوعين حسب الشموع المستخدمة اما طبيعية او شموع صناعية والاختلاف فى تحمل المنتج النهائى فىالتغير فى درجة الحرارة بين الصيف والشتاء والتركيبة التى تشرفة بوصفها لم اقوم بتجربتها ولكن الورنيش الموجود بالاسواق مختلف تماما ويتركب من الاتى
> شمع برافين - شمع كرنوبا (شمع طبيعى يتم استرادة من البرازيل )-شمع برافين صلب _مذيب اسمة التجارى سولام - صبغة (نوعين احدهم بودرة والاخر سائل) وتكون نسبة الشموع 20% بالنسبة الى المذيب وطريقة التصنيع تكون بخلط الشموع معا ووضعها على النار حتى الانصهار ثم ابعادها عن مصدر النار ووضع المذيب تدريجيا مع التقليب ثم اضافة الصبغة بنوعيها معالتقليب المستمر وصب الخلطة بعد ذلك فى العبوات المراد البيع فيها عند درجة حرارة لا تقل عن 65 درجة مئوية
> 
> 
> %


دلوقتي حضرتك قولت 
 1 _ خلط الشموع معا لم تذكر الكمية 
 2_لم تذكر كمية المذيب 
 3_لم تذكر كمية الصبغة  واماكن شراوها 
 من فضلك ما معني نسبة الشموع 20%بالنسبة الي المذيب 
 من فضلك ارجو الرد


----------



## احمد ربيع (14 أبريل 2011)

اجمل ما فى الموضوع المشاركة الرائعة والجو البحث الموجود في المنتدى جزاكم الله خيرا وارجوا ان تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## البرداعى (24 أبريل 2011)

حوار هادف
فين الطريقة السليمة


----------



## حماده_1972 (10 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

